# Favorite Type of Horror Flick?



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

Gory, or Frighting? Psychological, or just plain Non-Plot?


----------



## torachi (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Anything and everything in between. I have a horror collection I could probably retire on some day. My favorite director is David Cronenberg and favorite film is Videodrome.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Like I said before, happy movies with talking animals


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Zombie movies. 

All the way.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Unsilenced said:


> Zombie movies.
> 
> All the way.


28 Weeks Later?  :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

The Saw movies.
Final Destination 1 and 2.
Event Horizon.
The Blair Witch 1.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Vaelarsa said:


> Event Horizon


 
Fucking love this movie, and anything like it. Solaris, Sunshine, Supernova, Sphere...even Jason X.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Vaelarsa said:


> The Saw movies.
> Final Destination 1 and 2.
> Event Horizon.
> The Blair Witch 1.


I'm a HUGE Saw fan. Final destination is great. Blair Witch was good, definitley better than Paranormal Activity!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Also, do the Alien movies qualify? I don't remember.

But if they do, then them. Definitely them.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

All depends. I love me some torture porn but I also love some stuff with an awesome wtf plot.

Also...Horror comedies are win. Especially Evil Dead and Army of Darkness. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



MeTaLliOuS said:


> 28 Weeks Later?  :3



Die in a fire. :V 


But seriously, that movie was O.K... I guess. As far as morals go... 

The moral of the story seems to be, "When committing genocide, don't be a pussy. Remember to shoot the kids as well, and shoot them twice" 


That said, _Dawn of the Dead_ pwns the shit out of 28 weeks.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Unsilenced said:


> Die in a fire. :V
> 
> 
> But seriously, that movie was O.K... I guess. As far as morals go...
> ...


 
Its all made better in the end when they rage France


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Vaelarsa said:


> Also, do the Alien movies qualify? I don't remember.
> 
> But if they do, then them. Definitely them.


YES YES YES i love Alien!


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Dawn of the Dead was good, but it just didn't seem scary to me. It was great, just more of an action hybrid/ horror than a pure horror flick. I'd hav to say that i like 28 Weeks AND Days a little bit more. The Decent! ^^ Now there's a horror flick!


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



skittle said:


> All depends. I love me some torture porn but I also love some stuff with an awesome wtf plot.
> 
> Also...Horror comedies are win. Especially Evil Dead and Army of Darkness. :3


You like Zombieland? :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

i like the freddy ones


----------



## Skittle (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



MeTaLliOuS said:


> You like Zombieland? :3


I did.

Still nothing trumps Evil Dead. :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



skittle said:


> All depends. I love me some torture porn but I also love some stuff with an awesome wtf plot.
> 
> Also...Horror comedies are win. Especially Evil Dead and Army of Darkness. :3


 
Those movies were great, and on the low budget they had pretty good speacial affects for when it was made.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



MeTaLliOuS said:


> Dawn of the Dead was good, but it just didn't seem scary to me. It was great, just more of an action hybrid/ horror than a pure horror flick. I'd hav to say that i like 28 Weeks AND Days a little bit more. The Decent! ^^ Now there's a horror flick!



Meh. Pure horror movies just make me lol. 

Day of the Dead 2 was intense, btw (even though it didn't seem to have shit to do with the first Day of the Dead) 

Then there's Return of the Living Dead: Necropolis, which is just lulzy. 

"Send more guards!" :3 

Also: headbutting a zombie. Lol. 

Also also: R4V3 OR BUST (Massive fucking cookie for anyone who can tell me what that's from) 

To be honest, I don't think there's much that can happen in a movie that will really scare me. Videogames perhaps are a bit more effective because I have some investment in the success of the main character. Otherwise when the big bad monster rips someone's head off I'm laughing and going "OMNOMONMONMONMONOMNOMNOMNOMONMONOMNOMNOM!"


----------



## DarkChaos (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Birdemic: Shock and Terror.
you have not experienced terror until you have experienced birdemic


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Unsilenced said:


> Day of the Dead 2 was intense, btw
> 
> Also also: R4V3 OR BUST


 
Intense? Its probably the dumbest movie ever made. Even if the hadnt tried to capitalize on Day's fame, it'd still be an awful movie. It was written by faggot emo kids.

Return of the Living Dead: Rave to the Grave. You ever even see the first 3?


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

'Bout the Shining?  Love that movie! You want a psychological thriller that GETS INTO YOUR MIND, (0_0) then watch that movie! ^^


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

The Final Destination series
The Hannibal Lecter series (if that counts)
Maybe the Resident Evil series...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



torachi said:


> Intense? Its probably the dumbest movie ever made. Even if the hadnt tried to capitalize on Day's fame, it'd still be an awful movie. It was written by faggot emo kids.
> 
> Return of the Living Dead: Rave to the Grave. You ever even see the first 3?



By all means intense=\=good, but you have to give it credit for the sheer overkill of the gore.  

Also: I saw necropolis, but not 1 or 2. Necropolis is, IIRC, the one where the kid headbutts a zombie. 


EDIT: Then again, anything _Day of the Dead 2_ did gore wise, _Planet Terror_ did better...



...and funnier.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

28 whateverlater was shameful.

Dawn of the Dead, all versions.

Does campy horror count? If so, Idle Jands, Evil Dead, etc.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Unsilenced said:


> By all means intense=\=good, but you have to give it credit for the sheer overkill of the gore.


 
Of all movies to give credit for gore overkill...thats not one of them!!





> Also: I saw necropolis, but not 1 or 2.


Weak, dude! Thats where the line  "Send more paramedics" "Send more cops" is from...the sci-fi originals were trying to give fans something to make them feel special, but just ended up embarassing everyone.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

If you like the vampire genre, watch daybreakers. recent release, damn good vampire movie, lots of sub-plots that get resolved in the end- which is rare for a horror film. all around good filmaking- and a great story! it was well conceived, produced, directed, shot, and acted. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



torachi said:


> Of all movies to give credit for gore overkill...thats not one of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten around to Living Dead 1-3 yet. 

Are they ridiculous, I.E teenagers on motorcycles headbutting zombies, or more serious like Diary of the Dead?


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Vaelarsa said:


> Also, do the Alien movies qualify? I don't remember.
> 
> But if they do, then them. Definitely them.



YES.  Cause they are mine.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Unsilenced said:


> I haven't gotten around to Living Dead 1-3 yet.
> 
> Are they ridiculous, I.E teenagers on motorcycles headbutting zombies, or more serious like Diary of the Dead?


 
The first is classic horror-comedy, the same line as Dead Alive or Evil Dead. The second follows the same path, but significantly cornier. The 3rd is dark, serious and emotional.

And Diary? Thats Romero's most humor-filled zombie flick. Unless you count the cartoonish look of Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



torachi said:


> The first is classic horror-comedy, the same line as Dead Alive or Evil Dead. The second follows the same path, but significantly cornier. The 3rd is dark, serious and emotional.
> 
> *And Diary? Thats Romero's most humor-filled zombie flick. Unless you count the cartoonish look of Dawn of the Dead.*



*eyebrow* 

Diary stayed pretty dark to my recollection. Day of the Dead on the other hand had things like "Bub" saluting Captain Rhodes... 

...

Not to mention the captain himself.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Huh. We have different perceptions, apparently! I found Day to be far darker, trumped only by Night.

Its the isolation, being underground little lighting and compounded paranoia. I guess I just found the kids with the camera a little goofy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

The way I see it, "_Day of the Dead_" had a happy ending (though originally it was supposed to have a dark one) 

"_Diary of the Dead_" ended... well... ambiguously. 

Frankly I found the idea that the one guy murdered his family/friends and sunk them in the pool to be rather dark, not to mention the girl that has to shoot her boyfriend in the head... or the girl that commits suicide after thinking that she killed civilians... or the guy who is so obsessed with his film making that he cannot put the camera down, not even for his own death. 

Of course, _Day of the Dead_ hammered through the "OMGBBQALLMILITARYMENAREHUGEASSHOLESWHOTHINKWITHTHIERPENISISLULULULLULUL"  message a bit hard for my taste. 
_
Diary of the Dead _had only one "military=bastard" scene.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*



Unsilenced said:


> The way I see it, "_Day of the Dead_" had a happy ending (though originally it was supposed to have a dark one)
> 
> "_Diary of the Dead_" ended... well... ambiguously.
> 
> ...


 What about the scene where the girl gets her clothes ripped off by a zombie? 

I see where you're coming from, but its just not agreeing with my palate.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

It was hard to take _Day of the Dead_ seriously when I kept thinking of Rhodes as "Mien Fuhrer" =p 

"BRARH! IMMA BE TEH BADASS! LEWL! HEY AUDIENCE, YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO HATE ME, JUST IN CASE IT WASN'T PAINFULLY FUCKING OBVIOUS!"


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Man, I love Rhodes
A mouthful of Greek salad!


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Horror Flick?*

Psychological horrors are the best


----------

